# Plastisols vs Screen Print



## JoeBalltshirts (Mar 11, 2009)

I have over 100 shirts I would like to print on dark fabric. Would it be more cost effective to have plastisols done or have someone screen print these. I use a heat press for all my light colors. Thanks


----------



## JoeBalltshirts (Mar 11, 2009)

That is 100 different designs.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Not enough information to answer your question. Plastisol transfers have three main strengths. 
1) you can print them in advance and use them as needed when you don't want to print all your shirts in advance
2) once printed there is no setup or cleanup
3) it is easier to apply a transfer to some textiles that are difficult to print directly


----------



## JoeBalltshirts (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

The main positive side to ordering transfers is if you don't use them you don't loose as much money. If you have shirts screenprinted and you do not sell them you are stuck with shirts you can't sell. It is easier to throw away a piece of paper than it is to throw away a printed t-shirt.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Did I understand right 100 different designs on 100 shirts ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you know what sizes you will need in advance, transfers are a better option for you. 

If you screenprint 100 different designs times the various sizes for inventory, your looking at a minimum of over 1,000 shirts to print and house?

With transfers, you only need to inventory a fraction of that number and just print the sizes you need when you need them. 1,000 transfers takes up a lot less space than 1,000 shirts!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Probably more designs than you really need to print right out of the box.


----------



## JoeBalltshirts (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

IM lost! Please help me learn how to MAKE my own plastisol prints?

What materials do i need? Where can i buy them?


----------

